# Animal Crossing Community



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2017)

Well, I just got my first ban on there ever since I joined in March 2013.
The rules are so strict though, and honestly, after being on there for nearly four years, I'm surprised I haven't been banned before. I got my second "violation point" after receiving my first in January 2014, and apparently you get banned permanently if I get five.
I really am questioning myself right now why I'm still using the site. Honestly, I've realized the only reason I stay on there is because I still have friends on there. Give me your thoughts on ACC here, and I might as well create a poll too (this is similar to one I saw created on GameFAQs a few years ago).
By the way, mean to put "are ludicrous", not "and ludicrous", sorry!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 15, 2017)

When I wanted to join an AC fansite, I did want to join ACC. But I decided to go to TBT instead because it looked a lot better than ACC. After hearing about how bad ACC is after joining TBT, I don't regret going here first.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 15, 2017)

I've not signed up there so can't really say much, but I find their website ugly and confusing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> When I wanted to join an AC fansite, I did want to join ACC. But I decided to go to TBT instead because it looked a lot better than ACC. After hearing about how bad ACC is after joining TBT, I don't regret going here first.



You know, I'd never actually heard of Animal Crossing Community before spending a while on here.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 15, 2017)

The community there seems to be virtually gone. The short time I spent there, most of the staff claims the community "is small but loyal" but there are only a handful of users. From what I've heard, the rules and restrictions are a bit much. You can't even post for 24 hours after making an account to "combat the spam" - what spam is that, exactly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2017)

Honestly, even though I didn't join ACC until 2013 and here until the following year, I had actually been looking into both sites as early as 2010. I had started playing Animal Crossing when I got City Folk in April of 2009, and in June the following year, as many of you know, New Leaf was announced at E3, and it had actually been on TBT's site when I first found out the news. Later on, when I was looking for people to Wi-Fi with, especially from Japan and South Korea to get items from other regions, I had been looking at both TBT and ACC, although ACC more. This was for the rest of the summer that year, throughout July and the first half of August before school started back.
Honestly, I wonder how different it would've been if I had joined both sites back in 2010 or even 2009, since I want to say I saw them even a little bit then.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 15, 2017)

What I do know about ACC is that it was the center of Animal Crossing's fandom back when Wild World was big. I think it was the same way with City Folk. While Bell Tree is pretty quiet during this time. But after ACNL came out, ACC pretty much died down. I know axa is dead, and GameFAQ's game communities tend to die down after a year or two since the release of a game.


----------



## N e s s (Feb 15, 2017)

The moderators are soccer moms


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 15, 2017)

If I'm being honest, it is by far the worst community I've been part of. Well, related to AC anyway


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 15, 2017)

ACC is obsolete so long as TBT is around.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 15, 2017)

Hahaha I dropped that place so quick once I got acclimated to here


----------



## Bcat (Feb 15, 2017)

I have an account, but I've pretty much never used it simply because I don't like the interface and compared to here. Plus this is just an overall better site imo


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 15, 2017)

I was a member there back in 2008. I haven't done pretty much anything. I did my first spam there because I was a kid and didn't know any better. In 2012 I came back on that site because I was finally allowed to go online, and it was great! In 2013, I moved to this site because I heard a friend was leaving ACC forever, and didn't want to lose him. After I logged in here, I still used ACC until 2014. I got banned 2 times that year, and I'm too afraid to even go back on ACC. I feel so much better here.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 15, 2017)

I went to sign up, but the layout was all ****ty and confusing so I didn't bother


----------



## Britterbee (Feb 15, 2017)

I was a member of ACC way back in the days of Wild World. I stopped going there once City Fold came out because at the time I had no means of getting a Wii. I didn't learn about TBT until New Leaf came out.
It brings back good memories, but I find that I like it here on TBT better. The community is more active and the layout just makes more sense.
Thought the sidebar listing upcoming events in all the games was pretty nifty, I'd like to see something like that implemented here.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 15, 2017)

It's hard to navigate there.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 15, 2017)

never been, don't care to go


----------



## Dashonthecob (Feb 15, 2017)

i accidentally voted lol i thought this was about the bell tree forum community rip should have read it better. i made an account a few weeks back and when it said i couldnt post bc i was new i just dropped it. idk anything about it but the layout looks ugly and boring and it seems dead on there


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 15, 2017)

When i got ACNL i registered on ACC (and this site) with the purpose of getting item _inb4 hacks on 2016 lmao _
I remember that back then i could post more when i joined , different than now that if you are new you have alot of restrictions.
I just talked to 2 people over there and i became unactive there after May - June 2015 _ also when i got active here _.
The only thing i used that for is to get items and flowers for my town , back then there was a service to have free stuff and other services on ACNL.
The last time i ordered something on that thing was on October 2015 , after that i never used ACC again.


Is basically a dead forum , with mods that look like overprotective parents and overrall they can't stand against TBT. I have never got a ban there which is good i guess


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> What I do know about ACC is that it was the center of Animal Crossing's fandom back when Wild World was big. I think it was the same way with City Folk. While Bell Tree is pretty quiet during this time. But after ACNL came out, ACC pretty much died down. I know axa is dead, and GameFAQ's game communities tend to die down after a year or two since the release of a game.



This is true. When I first discovered both sites in 2010, there seemed to be more activity at ACC than here at TBT, actually.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 15, 2017)

I joined but the website was too ugly for me to take so I bailed and went here. Don't regret it in the slightest.


----------



## Zireael (Feb 15, 2017)

I didn't even know about ACC until it was mentioned a few months back. Even before registering, TBT was my go-to for browsing in most cases. I did have a look at ACC but the interface is ugly as sin, and not worth my time trying to navigate it considering the things I've heard about the staff there.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 15, 2017)

Eh, TBT is better.


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 15, 2017)

I joined that site in 2011, and I was pretty active for a while. But then I started to get bored with it. The site is so slow and barely anyone goes on it. The rules are way too strict... I got an infraction on there for saying something was funny. I got another one for posting my dream address, which is apparently "dangerous" (wtf?). I also had a bad experience with someone once, where this old soccer mom flipped out at me and screamed at me via PM because there was a wifi error when I tried to visit her town to pick an item up. 

There was also a big thing on there where if you time traveled, you were a horrible cheater. There were tons of debated about this all the time, and it was so stupid.

Overall, that website is meh. I prefer this one.


----------



## Invisible again (Feb 15, 2017)

I never joined ACC, but I lurked around there once or twice. It looked really old and dead, so I joined TBT instead. And after reading about how awful ACC is, I'm glad I didn't join it. lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> I joined that site in 2011, and I was pretty active for a while. But then I started to get bored with it. The site is so slow and barely anyone goes on it. The rules are way too strict... I got an infraction on there for saying something was funny. I got another one for posting my dream address, which is apparently "dangerous" (wtf?). I also had a bad experience with someone once, where this old soccer mom flipped out at me and screamed at me via PM because there was a wifi error when I tried to visit her town to pick an item up.
> 
> There was also a big thing on there where if you time traveled, you were a horrible cheater. There were tons of debated about this all the time, and it was so stupid.
> 
> Overall, that website is meh. I prefer this one.



Considering I joined in 2013, you look familiar.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 15, 2017)

I joined ACC in 2008
I don't go on more than like twice a year now. It used to be a really fun site. I have lots of fond memories of it


----------



## Flare (Feb 16, 2017)

ACC's website and overall navigation is more worse than seeing the Sun.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 16, 2017)

I don't like how you navigate the site. It's so simple and outdated, yet confusing.


----------



## Soraru (Feb 16, 2017)

never joined ACC but on here I've heard a lot of "judgement" and experiences on what kind of people are on that site with mods and community. I checked it out to wonder if it was a possible alternative to TBT only to see some really outdated looking forum page that isnt so easy on the eyes and user-friendly.


----------



## arle (Feb 16, 2017)

i used to be a part of it years ago, and it just turned into such a garbage heap over the years


----------



## forestyne (Feb 16, 2017)

I made an account (after being suspended from here) and all I liked was that you could create a town. Was creating that and I was prompted to do something because I had been 'inactive for nearly 5 minutes'. I think TBT could steal the town creation feature  Does anyone actually have horror stories of ACC or do we just hate it because there's one rule you don't agree with?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 16, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I made an account (after being suspended from here) and all I liked was that you could create a town. Was creating that and I was prompted to do something because I had been 'inactive for nearly 5 minutes'. I think TBT could steal the town creation feature  Does anyone actually have horror stories of ACC or do we just hate it because there's one rule you don't agree with?



I know countless people who were banned. I can name a few. The trolling got so bad that people actually enjoyed it and teased the mods along with them. I remember threads getting locked for things far less offensive than some of the threads here. I remember so many mods stepping down. The admin was like a myth at one point. so much to say


----------



## Rasha (Feb 16, 2017)

I have an account there but I've only made it to ask for a specific villager and to get a nice deal but that's it. I haven't stayed long enough to notice much but I've heard from people here (not comments on this thread because I've yet to read them) that the rules were very strict and one could get banned easily or something which upset people and caused them to leave and probably join this site instead. all I can say is that my first impressions is that the site seems kind of neglected and in need to be updated because the layout just looks so outdated and ugly it throws off any animal crossing fan who wants to join.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 16, 2017)

I made an account on there in 2011, I go back on there every once in a while now.

To be honest I would've been here first..Like around 2007 or 2008.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 16, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> Well, I just got my first ban on there ever since I joined in March 2013.
> The rules are so strict though, and honestly, after being on there for nearly four years, I'm surprised I haven't been banned before. I got my second "violation point" after receiving my first in January 2014, and apparently you get banned permanently if I get five.
> I really am questioning myself right now why I'm still using the site. Honestly, I've realized the only reason I stay on there is because I still have friends on there. Give me your thoughts on ACC here, and I might as well create a poll too (this is similar to one I saw created on GameFAQs a few years ago).
> By the way, mean to put "are ludicrous", not "and ludicrous", sorry!



What did you do to receive a violation point? 



arle said:


> i used to be a part of it years ago, and it just turned into such a garbage heap over the years



I agree, it was good enough for trading and visiting other towns during the times when Wild World and City Folk were most popular but  as you said, I feel the site has progressively gotten worse throughout the years. Nevertheless, I still only use it for the purpose of trading and communicating with old friends. I can honestly say that I much prefer it here to AC for all the right reasons.


----------



## animalcrisscross (Feb 16, 2017)

TBT and ACC were the first AC sites i found. i completely avoided ACC because the layout gave me epilepsy and it looked pretty dead. don't regret it. TBT is great.



nintendofan85 said:


> Well, I just got my first ban on there ever since I joined in March 2013.
> The rules are so strict though, and honestly, after being on there for nearly four years, I'm surprised I haven't been banned before. I got my second "violation point" after receiving my first in January 2014, and apparently you get banned permanently if I get five.
> I really am questioning myself right now why I'm still using the site. Honestly, I've realized the only reason I stay on there is because I still have friends on there. Give me your thoughts on ACC here, and I might as well create a poll too (this is similar to one I saw created on GameFAQs a few years ago).
> By the way, mean to put "are ludicrous", not "and ludicrous", sorry!



what did you even do?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 16, 2017)

Role said:


> I don't like how you navigate the site. It's so simple and outdated, yet confusing.



This was pretty much my reason for not joining. I wanted something a lot clearer and something that's similar to what I'm used to. So when I was searching for AC forums to join, I chose this one in a blink of an eye compared to Animal Crossing Community. I don't like their layout at all 

I've heard so much bad stuff about it now that I don't know if it's worth checking out.


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2017)

The only thing I dislike is the layout, other than that I've never really had a problem.
Back in the post CF era when TBT's AC community was dead, I spent a lot of time on ACC looking to trade and visit people's towns, and I never had any problems. I've even made a lot of stupid posts, I got warnings, but I never got banned. Maybe I was just lucky and slipped under the radar, but I've never had a big issue with the site other than the layout - most of my negative opinions on the site are literally just from what I've been told by others. In saying that though, I never really got into the whole site. I just went on, found people to trade with, and the end. Maybe if I divulged myself in the community more I'd have seen this side everyone talks about, but I just haven't seen it.

...I just looked out of curiosity;
I have 5 violations, 4 of which are from 1/14/2013 and 1/25/2013. Three are for "trolling and insults", one is for "personal insults and attacks" and then one, which is the only one worth a point, is for offensive langauage. Like I said, no idea why I haven't been banned once, especially since I got so many in the span of 11 days, but oh well, maybe I'm just lucky, or maybe it's just some major conspiracy !!!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 16, 2017)

I've never joined ACC but I've heard terrible stuff about the community. The layout is so awful and outdated compared to TBT.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 16, 2017)

I remember signing up on ACC when Animal Crossing for the Gamecube came out in what...2002?When I started playing New Leaf I went back to ACC to see if my old account was still active and I was surprised to find that this website hadn't changed much at all.I received a minor infraction for posting that "nudity should be an option" in the game.Their moderators claimed my post was "sexually offensive","vulgar","obscene" and "sexually oriented".Apparently,a bunch of naked video game characters are a form of pornography to the people in charge over there.I appreciate their enthusiasm for Animal Crossing but they use this old fashioned sort of doctrine to run the place.


----------



## Dim (Feb 16, 2017)

I never really liked it. Nobody would trade friendcodes with me. The only thing worth going on there for is the acww design gallery


----------



## -Katze- (Feb 16, 2017)

I thought about making an account there back when I used to go on Topix(about 5 years ago). I didn't make one now because the forum's a little to inactive for my tastes. The site wasn't exactly pleasing to the eyes either 



Katelyn said:


> If I'm being honest, it is by far the worst community I've been part of. Well, related to AC anyway



Huh, what was so bad about it?


----------



## moonford (Feb 18, 2017)

The site isn't exactly the prettiest thing to look at but the community and people are alright, the navigation is unbearable and the rules are ugly so I don't use it anymore, last time I used it was in 2013.


----------



## sock (Feb 18, 2017)

I looked at both, preferred this one and haven't looked back


----------



## Weiland (Feb 18, 2017)

I used to use it when I was like 11. Now that I've discovered the more active and more flexible community of TBT, I don't use ACC anymore.


----------



## Licorice (Feb 18, 2017)

I've had three accounts banned on there with no explanation. THREE. All I ever did was make trade threads so idk how I could have violated tos. The last time I was banned I legit made one thread I think looking for hybrid flowers and I was banned asap. I couldn't get any info through email and I was too frustrated to dig further.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 18, 2017)

i chose tbt over acc because tbt's website style seems much more easy to navigate around and i feel like everyone here is actually pretty nice! ive heard acc is mean too before and it kind of seems desolate. tbt is the best its the only social media i like checking and am active on almost 24/7


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 27, 2018)

nintendofan85 said:


> Well, I just got my first ban on there ever since I joined in March 2013.
> The rules are so strict though, and honestly, after being on there for nearly four years, I'm surprised I haven't been banned before. I got my second "violation point" after receiving my first in January 2014, and apparently you get banned permanently if I get five.
> I really am questioning myself right now why I'm still using the site. Honestly, I've realized the only reason I stay on there is because I still have friends on there. Give me your thoughts on ACC here, and I might as well create a poll too (this is similar to one I saw created on GameFAQs a few years ago).
> By the way, mean to put "are ludicrous", not "and ludicrous", sorry!



What I never knew you were banned on there cause to me you don't seem like the person to get ban.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 27, 2018)

Hopefully this is OK posting this, but I don't really like it anymore. It's just way too outdated and the rules are overly strict and I had a hard time doing trades and other things on it. Plus, just like everyone else said, it's not very active anymore compared to here. I just like TBT more than ACC. I'm going to stick with TBT for now on.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 27, 2018)

I miss the option "I never used it". Because I never used this site and therefore also never had a account
there. So can't really tell how good or bad it is...


----------



## Senni (Oct 27, 2018)

Hahaha I accidentally voted for the "I'm a member and love it" because I thought you meant AC community as in all the players on these forums, different discord servers of AC players, subreddits, etc. Had no idea there was a website specifically called ACCommunity that was so controversial! I've never been a part of it so no idea;


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 27, 2018)

Hahaha oh man I haven't been on there in years.

I joined in 2005 and was pretty active there up until about... 2009 or 2010, I guess. I still remember my username, but I don't have the password or access to the email I used there, so I can't get into my account. I'm not sure I'd want to, though, after looking around. It looks like the rules and mods are pretty stifling (something I didn't notice when I was younger).


----------



## HistoryH22 (Oct 27, 2018)

Senni said:


> Hahaha I accidentally voted for the "I'm a member and love it" because I thought you meant AC community as in all the players on these forums, different discord servers of AC players, subreddits, etc. Had no idea there was a website specifically called ACCommunity that was so controversial! I've never been a part of it so no idea;



I did the same thing. I've never heard of the ACC forums so I suppose I have no real opinion of it. I enjoy these forums quite a bit, though.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Oct 27, 2018)

toadsworthy said:


> Hahaha I dropped that place so quick once I got acclimated to here



Yeah. I've never been banned from anywhere before or anything, I'm usually pretty good at following rules. I don't have an issues with the place, but it's not very fun for more mature audiences (and by that I mean anybody over 13).


----------



## Sothe (Oct 27, 2018)

ACC used to be my go-to AC fan community years ago, but it’s definitely degenerated over time and it’s practically dead now. One of my biggest gripes with it was that, as a whole, the community there just appeared incredibly immature and clique-y. I wish I had discovered TBT a lot sooner, but I’m happy I’ll be a part of this community when the switch version comes out. 

My first AC community I ever joined was AXA during WW times.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Oct 27, 2018)

Sothe said:


> My first AC community I ever joined was AXA during WW times.



AXA was awesome!!


----------



## Lyraa (Oct 27, 2018)

ACC was the first AC forum I joined, I had come across some really unfair trades on there and didn't pursue them, the entire FC system is incredibly confusing and unnecessary, people cannot add you unless you both have each other's friend code. I've seen people get banned for the stupidest stuff, I alone got banned because I apparently had multiple accounts, when I did not ?? But when my account got banned, I had found this forum and had moved, so it took me a few months to realise I no longer had an account. Never going back.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

I just took a quick glance at the rules and honestly while you shouldn't be rude, use self-censor and just try to be a good bean I think they are going over the top, honestly if Neopets was for the game it'd work better :|


----------



## Chipl95 (Oct 29, 2018)

I think I might be missing something. What kinds of rules does ACC have?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2018)

Voted meh, because I?ve never used it and don?t plan on using it.  TBT is already my refuge for posting when I go online, and after hearing about some of ACC?s strict rules and stuff, I don?t think I would want to go there.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 29, 2018)

Man ppl really don't like ACC ?-?

I mean it's really not THAT bad. Yes TBT and ACC have their differences, but I think ppl are more 'mad' at ACC cause I think ACC is meant for a younger audience. For example, I assume I can say crap -admins/mods/Tina correct me if I am wrong- here but not ACC cause its meant for younger kids/there's more kids in ACC/TBT has a certain age limit for sign up.

Also, you can't even mention anythin LGBTQ+ on ACC cause the thread will get locked. Here, there's an entire group for it. Thus, this leads me to believe that ACC was meant for a younger audience. Parents don't want their kid asking them what gay or lesbian is, saying they got it off of this supposedly family friendly website.

*note to admins/mods I only said that^ Cause I have seen other users say that.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

I think I'll join the ACC because I bet the rules are no different then bell tree rules
cause bell tree rules are a bit to much and I bet its the same with ACC


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 30, 2018)

I think it was the first forum I've signed up to before coming here? But TBT caught me attention, and much easier to use. I put "meh" as I don't know much.


----------



## Korichi (Oct 30, 2018)

I don’t know much about ACC other than what this thread tells me, but after reading what some of you have said about it.. I’m really glad I found and joined TBT first;;. Bell Tree is a really nice place, it’s easy to use, and the users here are very kind and welcoming. ^^ It sounds like ACC isn’t so friendly, and very restrictive..;;


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 30, 2018)

I haven't heard it before so I looked it up and its layout doesn't look very appealing. Took a look at their rules and some of them are ridiculous.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> Man ppl really don't like ACC ?-?
> 
> I mean it's really not THAT bad. Yes TBT and ACC have their differences, but I think ppl are more 'mad' at ACC cause I think ACC is meant for a younger audience. For example, I assume I can say crap -admins/mods/Tina correct me if I am wrong- here but not ACC cause its meant for younger kids/there's more kids in ACC/TBT has a certain age limit for sign up.
> 
> ...



I wonder *how* young kids they want to appeal to then, cause honestly if people are that unknown of lgbtq+ issues and that people write crap... as I said neopets could work for ACC as well then?

also if people are like 3+ years which is the age rating on the game(in eu/pegi at least) they should certainly not sit for hours by the computer :/


----------



## Tri (Oct 30, 2018)

I also get the impression ACC was children's or child friendly forum, considering it was basically my first internet community and I couldn't have been older than 10 when I was most active (ie the early CF peak). I didn't feel significantly less mature than other users, and its anonomous design (no original avatars, can't post FCs) makes the most sense in that context. I was wondering what happened to ACC, I imagine it just isn't designed to age with you.


----------



## koopasta (Oct 30, 2018)

If we're being honest, I kinda like how anonymous the site is. I definitely agree that it was made for younger audiences, especially with such strict rules on relationship, religion, and personal information. As much as I do like my friends on TBT, I'd almost prefer sites like ACC so I can just trade with people without getting bombarded with personal information. Don't get me wrong, though- some of their rules definitely are rubbish. I would never join. It seems as if the mods have way too much power.


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 30, 2018)

Chipl95 said:


> I think I might be missing something. What kinds of rules does ACC have?



I can't remember all of their rules, as it has been years since I used ACC but one thing I remembered is that there was a strict rule against sharing friend codes or dream codes. If you wanted to share friend codes with someone, you had to send them a request that they had to approve and then you would have secret access to it. If you shared your fc any other way, they would remove your post and give you a strike. Dream codes were completely forbidden, and if you shared them same thing. If you wanted to show someone your dream town all you were allowed to do is say the name of your player and town. I'm pretty sure they banned people over sharing their dream codes before.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2018)

Twisterheart said:


> I can't remember all of their rules, as it has been years since I used ACC but one thing I remembered is that there was a strict rule against sharing friend codes or dream codes. If you wanted to share friend codes with someone, you had to send them a request that they had to approve and then you would have secret access to it. If you shared your fc any other way, they would remove your post and give you a strike. Dream codes were completely forbidden, and if you shared them same thing. If you wanted to show someone your dream town all you were allowed to do is say the name of your player and town. I'm pretty sure they banned people over sharing their dream codes before.



Okay wow really, what's the point of them even having a community if you can't even share basics for even trading and stuff properly..? That sounds unnecessary complicated imo.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 31, 2018)

Shooooot. I thought we were talking about this forum and I voted for the second option. Anyways, I have no idea what the ACC is so it's something that I could look at a later time.


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 31, 2018)

I was a member there when I was a lot younger and yeah the rules from what I remember were a little off, and I don't really see any reason to go there now that I'm here. There are just so many members here.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 31, 2018)

Ive lurked on there a couple of times, its design is so ugly lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2018)

cammy said:


> Ive lurked on there a couple of times, its design is so ugly lol



yes yes, how do people not get sore eyes from that @.@


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 31, 2018)

I don't mind the design of the site really and I like how they have guide available right there too (I always used them growing up for sure), but I'm not a huge fan of their emotes and don't like the weird gradients used on headers and buttons on the actual forums. Everything on them appears to be sort of squished together too for some reason.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Okay wow really, what's the point of them even having a community if you can't even share basics for even trading and stuff properly..? That sounds unnecessary complicated imo.



It really is, and that's one of the most ridiculous rules I remember. Now dream codes must be shared the same way as friend codes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2018)

I joined ACC about a year or so ago, and I just couldn't get s feel for the community at all. Like it just seemed kinda bland to me. The people were friendly but not welcoming, if ya catch my drift.


----------



## Kristenn (Oct 31, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Shooooot. I thought we were talking about this forum and I voted for the second option. Anyways, I have no idea what the ACC is so it's something that I could look at a later time.



ME TOO lol disregard my vote because I had no clue what this was about at first lmao


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 1, 2018)

Honestly, I am a member of Animal Crossing Community. They have a small group of members and they definitely feel like a community. I have been a member there for over seven years and love their community. I know many users here either prefer The Bell Tree Forums, or they haven’t even heard of Animal Crossing Community. This site is obviously more lenient. The rules on Animal Cross Community are very strict and it obviously gets on the nerves of a lot of people. I can understand why people prefer The Bell Tree, bUt I grew up with Animal Crossing Community. That was the site I would frequent during my childhood. I love it there, but I don’t hate it here.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2018)

nintendofan85 said:


> It really is, and that's one of the most ridiculous rules I remember. Now dream codes must be shared the same way as friend codes.



Yeah, they take way too serious on "security" and kid-friendlyness there I think. I mean it may have its pro's but honestly if you just want a quick trade and you have to deal "under the table" with codes and stuff, like I can just grind island medals for my cabana set faster lol.


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 1, 2018)

The site doesn't seem too bad to me but the layout is kind of exhausting to look at, especially since the text is so tiny. One thing that also bothers me for some reason is that one can't upload their own avatar.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 1, 2018)

Lemonsky said:


> One thing that also bothers me for some reason is that one can't upload their own avatar.



I think stuff like this is that, as someone else pointed out, it's aimed at pretty young children. And I do think a lot of their rules are in service of that, and I think that's a good thing. I don't think the way they issue infractions is very good, though, and some of it seems like it even runs counter to what the rules are trying to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

Lol, actually came across an interesting thread on ACC about they think about us. I won't post it here because I think there are some people still active on both sites so I don't harass anyone. Should be easy to find on google if you are interested though. (Don't flame anyone if you do though).

But yeah honestly people are free to use what they want. I will def. stay here if anything, I can't stand too strict places if they are in the middle like ACC and they seem annoying to use. I was actually okay with Neopets because it was like 3+ years rules and you knew very well what you could do and not and avoid it. ACC it seems like they wanna be strict but they still let people roam around a bit.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 4, 2018)

Ooh, now I wanna find that thread. Oughta be some intresting responses there.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

Yeah I'm not gonna link it here for reasons above but yeah it was, lol.

But yeah I don't like ACC's middle of the road strictness like, yeah you CAN post things but you gotta be really clean and no posting public things like FC or DA etc. Like okay is there something you can write out lol?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Nov 4, 2018)

There seems to be a few threads about TBT on ACC. They're all archived/locked so nothing's going to come from linking to them here. The last thread is beautiful and I'm disappointed the staff locked it. Third thread is the longest read.


Animal crossing community vs bell tree forum
Bell tree fourms
Animal Crossing Communiy and Bell tree forums...
bell tree forums more like


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 5, 2018)

*AnimalCrossingPerson *
The last one is certainly a delight.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *AnimalCrossingPerson *
> The last one is certainly a delight.



Lol. I kinda have to agree with that person in some threads that's been made here though. And yeah I didn't wanna post them because I think some users are still here but done is done


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 5, 2018)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> There seems to be a few threads about TBT on ACC. They're all archived/locked so nothing's going to come from linking to them here. The last thread is beautiful and I'm disappointed the staff locked it. Third thread is the longest read.
> 
> 
> Animal crossing community vs bell tree forum
> ...



The last one, I don't get it.

Hm, lots of different opinions :/ Not sure how to take this either, cause I've been using ACC way longer than I have TBT. I actually tried to join TBT first cause it was more known, active and organized, but somehow I couldn't access my account for the longest time. Someone on tumblr told me about ACC, so I joined there. It wasn't until week or so ago that I tired to log back in here and it worked.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 6, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Lol, actually came across an interesting thread on ACC about they think about us. I won't post it here because I think there are some people still active on both sites so I don't harass anyone. Should be easy to find on google if you are interested though. (Don't flame anyone if you do though).
> 
> But yeah honestly people are free to use what they want. I will def. stay here if anything, I can't stand too strict places if they are in the middle like ACC and they seem annoying to use. I was actually okay with Neopets because it was like 3+ years rules and you knew very well what you could do and not and avoid it. ACC it seems like they wanna be strict but they still let people roam around a bit.



Oh,yeah...I remember seeing that thread a while back on a different ACC thread on Brewster's.One person seemed to really hate TBT but they're still posting here.Weird.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2018)

Nunnafinga said:


> Oh,yeah...I remember seeing that thread a while back on a different ACC thread on Brewster's.One person seemed to really hate TBT but they're still posting here.Weird.



Yeah, lol. Also I'm pretty surprised how much people like ACC that much as well. I guess if you're used to it but still I'd leave after 5 minutes lol


----------



## boring (Nov 8, 2018)

The layout of it always reminded me of playing wild world as a kid so I dig that, but I never check my account or actually log in to say anything ;/
honestly tho, acc stands no chance with tbt, because tbt has still worked to keep relevant (even if it did take a hit when the acnl wave died down)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2018)

Lijan said:


> The layout of it always reminded me of playing wild world as a kid so I dig that, but I never check my account or actually log in to say anything ;/
> honestly tho, acc stands no chance with tbt, because tbt has still worked to keep relevant (even if it did take a hit when the acnl wave died down)



True, but it's too messy on my eyes and too many links and pages up front.

Well, honestly with ACPC and people still playing I don't think it's that dead, but true compare to when I started most likely aha.


----------



## Marte (Nov 9, 2018)

I didn't read it properly before voting… I thought they meant the belltreeforums, haha. But oh well, I have a account there, but for me the whole site i confusing, so I'm not really a fan.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 9, 2018)

Everyone here is so much nicer and friendly. The website is much more convenient too. Moderators are helpful and nice and rules are standard, not too much. TBT is much better.


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 11, 2018)

I had an account there a couple years ago but was never really active so ?\(ツ )/?

But yeah Bell Tree is so much more polished both aesthetically and guideline-wise, and I agree that the mods here are so much friendlier and more helpful. And the people are definitely much nicer for the most part.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 11, 2018)

I joined ACC before TBT and I think I mainly joined ACC because the concept of giveaways was helpful to me back in ACCF days. I joined TBT two years after ACC and i definitely would have to say that I am way more active on this site. There's limited things you can do on ACC besides giveaways or trading but I have found that trading on here is a lot easier because people are more active on this site. 

As for bad experiences, I remember getting warnings and such back when I was like 10 because I didn't really know what I was doing at the time xD


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 29, 2018)

I know it’s not good to bring up old threads 
But every time I try to get on animal crossing community it says 404 page not found.
Did they discontinue acc?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know it?s not good to bring up old threads 
But every time I try to get on animal crossing community it says 404 page not found.
Did they discontinue acc?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 29, 2018)

Mercedes said:


> I know it?s not good to bring up old threads
> But every time I try to get on animal crossing community it says 404 page not found.
> Did they discontinue acc?
> 
> ...



I just tried it myself and it loaded. It might?ve been down earlier or be something to do with your browser.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

I glanced at the site recently. Don't recall why, it's the same site as always.


----------

